# Long term sufferer update



## Gadgirl (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello, someone of you might remember me from 2016 when I first started suffering from DP and DR. I am happy to say that I am in a much better place than I was 6 years ago. I do still have derealization 24/7 I have had a minute or 2 in the last few months were it completely went away. It is mostly low level but it does get stronger frequently. However I have learned to live with it and just accept this might be my new “normal” I haven’t suffered from DP in about 3 years and I have all my emotions back.

I do still have anxiety everyday but very rarely have panic attacks either and my insomnia has resolved as well and I am getting in general proper, restorative sleep.

I no longer suffer from Deja vu or racing thoughts and mind chatter. I do however still suffer from crippling agoraphobia which I think is hindering my progress.

its took me a long time, spiritually, with the help of therapy and meditation and compassion to get myself to this stage and I hope that one day my derealization and agoraphobia goes away.


----------

